# Does wearing a Tilley hat mean you're old?



## butterknucket

And no I don't wear a Tilley hat, but I know people who do. 

They do look like nice hats though.


----------



## Guest

I bought an Andy Capp'r yesterday.


----------



## Adcandour

I think it means you're weird...not old.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

I always associate them with elderly people. 

Maybe I’m wrong about but I wouldn’t wear one.

Hard to beat a fur felt Stetson cattle hat in my opinion. You can wear them with anything including a business suit.


----------



## Chitmo

If you're after them to make a fashion statement they're not recommend. Great for practical reasons though. The military issues them to us on deployment. They're tough as nails, great for preventing sunburn and they have a lifetime warranty. And the bonus is nobody confuses you with a Burt Reynolds impersonator.


----------



## Robert1950

I'm old, but I don't own a Tilley hat, but yes, I do think they are old things.


----------



## Diablo

Yup. Especially if you wear it with socks AND sandals and bahama shirts.
Or have a crease in your jeans, wear a fannypack or have sunglasses that convert to anything else by flipping up, snapping off, etc.


----------



## LanceT

They go with fanny packs and Jimmy Buffet.


----------



## StratCat

It means you’re smart and not vain because you know that the hat has a purpose.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I own two Tilley hats. One I got for Christmas and one I inherited from my Dad. Both are at least twenty years old and still going strong. They are great rain hats. If it’s raining on my morning walk one of Tilleys is the choice.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Kerry Brown said:


> I own two Tilley hats. One I got for Christmas and one I inherited from my Dad. Both are at least twenty years old and still going strong. They are great rain hats. If it’s raining on my morning walk one of Tilleys is the choice.


My dad wears a Tilley hat and he quite likes it.


----------



## Daniel Grenier

Aren’t those hats for bird watchers only?


----------



## cheezyridr

as long as you don't wear a wedge cap, you'e ok. a wedge cap means you drive too dam slow, and forget to turn off your blinker all the time


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I bought one when he was selling them out of his house and had just the one model. Ordered it out of a magazine. That would have been about 30 years ago? That hat has been all over the world with me, will never wear out. They are great on super hot days, soak it down and it feels great.


----------



## butterknucket

I have to admit, I at least like the way the T3 Wanderer looks, at least in the pictures I've seen. I could hate it on me though.

I'm coming to the realization that my pale skin needs a bit more than sunscreen if I'm going to be out in the sun for long periods of time. That and , I guess I'm starting to get old.


----------



## butterknucket

cheezyridr said:


> as long as you don't wear a wedge cap, you'e ok. a wedge cap means you drive too dam slow, and forget to turn off your blinker all the time


I have a picture of my grandfather wearing a wedge cap from when he was 18. It was his army picture though and he probably didn't have a say in the matter.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> I have a picture of my grandfather wearing a wedge cap from when he was 18. It was his army picture though and he probably didn't have a say in the matter.


 we all make compromises. i guess he figured that was a small price to pay for serving his country. don't judge him harshly for it, i would say. hell, i even cut my hair a few times. soon i'll be proudly rocking a mullet.


----------



## Diablo

I have never seen someone wear a wedge NOT in a military context.


----------



## Diablo

I think you get a pass with a Tilley if you’re fishing.


----------



## vadsy

Diablo said:


> I think you get a pass with a Tilley if you’re fishing.


hah, this was the last time I saw one and I still passed judgement


----------



## Mooh

You're old. Get over it.

Well, I've been wearing a Tilley since my late 20s and I'm 60 now. Not a daily thing as I have ball caps, a straw hat, and flat caps as well. Grabbed my Dad's once for a short canoe and fishing outing and soon ordered my own. In the early days the company had a quaint personal touch even if they had a slightly elitist bent sometimes. I was quoted in their catalogue once. I've had a few...one of my kids has my first one which I dyed brown and it's pretty beat up, I gave another away as a parting gift to a neighbour, and my present one is pale green, maybe 15 years old. Great product with a weird image sometimes. Excellent gardening/beach/water/hiking/fishing/festival/canoe/kayak hat but I'm disinclined to wear it driving as the brim hits the headrest. I have a Tilley knock-off as a back-up and a good old straw hat. Such hats have probably saved my head, ears, face, and neck from sunburn countless times...and ball caps just can't do that.

I confess to an irrational fear of skin cancer, so...


----------



## Doug B

I have some sun damage on my forehead. So I had two choices-get skin cancer or get a wide brim Tilley hat. Better the Tilley than skin cancer!


----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> You're old. Get over it.
> 
> Well, I've been wearing a Tilley since my late 20s and I'm 60 now. Not a daily thing as I have ball caps, a straw hat, and flat caps as well. Grabbed my Dad's once for a short canoe and fishing outing and soon ordered my own. In the early days the company had a quaint personal touch even if they had a slightly elitist bent sometimes. I was quoted in their catalogue once. I've had a few...one of my kids has my first one which I dyed brown and it's pretty beat up, I gave another away as a parting gift to a neighbour, and my present one is pale green, maybe 15 years old. Great product with a weird image sometimes. Excellent gardening/beach/water/hiking/fishing/festival/canoe/kayak hat but I'm disinclined to wear it driving as the brim hits the headrest. I have a Tilley knock-off as a back-up and a good old straw hat. Such hats have probably saved my head, ears, face, and neck from sunburn countless times...and ball caps just can't do that.
> 
> I confess to an irrational fear of skin cancer, so...





Doug B said:


> I have some sun damage on my forehead. So I had two choices-get skin cancer or get a wide brim Tilley hat. Better the Tilley than skin cancer!


That's where I'm at....extremely pale skin, and predisposition to skin cancer on both sides of my family. I need to be more proactive about it.


----------



## Mooh

butterknucket said:


> That's where I'm at....extremely pale skin, and predisposition to skin cancer on both sides of my family. I need to be more proactive about it.


My older brother has a weird skin condition that prevents him from going outside much anymore. I forget what it's called. We used to fish and hike, but now he can't do either. It's life changing stuff. Our medical profiles are similar. We've both had prostate cancer and no desire to get another cancer.


----------



## mhammer

I don't think owning and wearing a Tilley hat means you're "old". I think it means you intend to live a very long time, and have purchased headgear suitable for that objective.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Tone Chaser

I have had mine for about 25 years. It goes with me whenever I am going to spend the day in the sun. I couldn’t care less what anyone thinks.

I used to wear my Stetson Ranger cowboy hat before that. Being outdoors in a solid week of rain, and my wife sitting on it, ruined it. It just never looked the same again. The Tilley takes an absolute beating.


----------



## jdto

I have one. Good beach and cottage hat.


----------



## BSTheTech

They’re made here. It’s the official “Get off my lawn” hat. A sure sign that you’ve given up, and don’t give a shit what anyone thinks. You fought in the War.


----------



## Diablo

butterknucket said:


>


----------



## vadsy

Diablo said:


>


agreed, they look better on girls. dudes just look like regular ol nerds


----------



## capnjim

Not old, but married long enough that your wife thinks you are old, and needs protection from the sun or you will shirley die.


----------



## vadsy

capnjim said:


> Not old, but married long enough that your wife thinks you are old, and needs protection from the sun or you will shirley die.


does she call you Shirley or is that her name?


----------



## vadsy

Diablo said:


> Yup. Especially if you wear it with socks AND sandals and bahama shirts.
> Or have a crease in your jeans, wear a fannypack or have sunglasses that convert to anything else by flipping up, snapping off, etc.


fannypacks are cool again and I’m sure flip up sunglasses are on the way back in next season


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> fannypacks are cool again and I’m sure flip up sunglasses are on the way back in next season


What about windbreakers that roll up into a little waist pouch?


----------



## Steadfastly

No, my son bought one as did a number of his younger friends when they were in their late teens, early twenties. It may mean you have an extra $100.00 or so that is burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> What about windbreakers that roll up into a little waist pouch?


oh yea, them too


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> No, my son bought one as did a number of his younger friends when they were in their late teens, early twenties. It may mean you have an extra $100.00 or so that is burning a hole in your pocket.


100 bucks? didnt you teach him anything? those hats are a $1.99/dozen


----------



## ZeroGravity

butterknucket said:


> What about windbreakers that roll up into a little waist pouch?


K-Way jackets!


----------



## butterknucket

ZeroGravity said:


> K-Way jackets!


I've had a few over the years! I still might have one from almost 30 years ago in a closet somewhere.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> I've had a few over the years! I still might have one from almost 30 years ago in a closet somewhere.


thats big money vintage


----------



## Guest

What!? It's no longer fashionable to tie it around your waist?


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> What!? It's no longer fashionable to tie it around your waist?


it once was?


----------



## High/Deaf

To me, a Tilley hat means you like being outdoors and you don't give a flying f#ck what anyone thinks of your appearance. Liberating in some respects.

I use mine when I'm camping or in the canoe. Like a Tele, it appears to be damn near indestructible. And fashion is for couch potatoes.


----------



## Chito

Interesting that I don't have a Tilley hat. I have lots of hats, straw, Panama, felt hats, baseball caps, etc. but not a Tilley. And it's not because people associate it with being old. I suppose I just don't like the look of it.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## jdto

Wardo said:


> Hard to beat a fur felt Stetson cattle hat in my opinion. You can wear them with anything *including a business suit*.


----------



## cboutilier

My family all swears by the Fold-Up hats. Its a cowboy-ish hat that lasts forever and never loses its shape.

Leather Hats | Minnetonka Moccasin


----------



## Wardo

jdto said:


>


Yeah, it wouldn’t work for that guy ... lol


----------



## vadsy

you guys could make the Tilley hat to Guitars Canada what tan pants are to TGP


----------



## howdo3313




----------



## mawmow

Does wearing a Tilley mean... anything at all ?
Some guys I know proudly wear a Tilley... Proud of what ? I think they do not know either...
One suggested I should get one to... join the club. Which club ? Followers... following what?
To have a style ? Which style when everybody around you wears the same style ?

The thick hair still covering my head needs to breathe. So no hat for me except loosely woven straw allowing wind to flow in. I would wear a cap on rainy days to protect my glasses though. I do have half a dozen of small hats for the sole purpose of kidding... ;-)


----------



## cboutilier

vadsy said:


> you guys could make the Tilley hat to Guitars Canada what tan pants are to TGP


And cargo shorts are to TDPRI


----------



## Kerry Brown

This thread has moved me to speak up about reality. Back in the 70’s and early 80’s I spent a lot of time on the beaches of California and Mexico. For most of that time I had a full set of very long, very thick hair. I never wore hats except for a motorcycle helmet. Fast forward to now. I have almost no hair. I have several spots of something called solar keratosis on my head. It is often a precursor to skin cancer. It is unsightly and at times painful. My doctor freezes them with liquid nitrogen before they can turn into cancer. That is very painful. He says it is because of exposure to the sun when I was younger. He says that hair is not a good protector from the sun. If I’d worn a hat during my years camping on the beaches this might not be happening now. Tilley hats for the win.


----------



## Wardo

Kerry Brown said:


> This thread has moved me to speak up about reality...


I started wearing wide brim western hats way back then bcs I was always outside in the sun and getting baked at various race tracks; then it just became a habit to wear hats anyway bcs you get used to them.


----------



## butterknucket

Kerry Brown said:


> This thread has moved me to speak up about reality. Back in the 70’s and early 80’s I spent a lot of time on the beaches of California and Mexico. For most of that time I had a full set of very long, very thick hair. I never wore hats except for a motorcycle helmet. Fast forward to now. I have almost no hair. I have several spots of something called solar keratosis on my head. It is often a precursor to skin cancer. It is unsightly and at times painful. My doctor freezes them with liquid nitrogen before they can turn into cancer. That is very painful. He says it is because of exposure to the sun when I was younger. He says that hair is not a good protector from the sun. If I’d worn a hat during my years camping on the beaches this might not be happening now. Tilley hats for the win.


Even just a few minutes in the sun now and I have a burn on the back of my neck and forehead, so I need to do something about it. 

Several family members on my mom's side have had skin cancer now, and my dad is at the dermatologist every few months having pre-cancer spots (whatever you call them) removed. Like I said, I need to be more pro-active.


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, my stepfather played golf all the time wearing a ball cap. His ears got burned a lot and ended up that a dermatologist was digging bits offa them every now and then. He said it weren’t no fun at all.


----------



## LanceT

Now trending.


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> it once was?


90's grunge dudes


----------



## jdto




----------



## Wardo

cheezyridr said:


> 90's grunge dudes


Dude looks like he came damn close to thinking about something for the first time in his life...lol


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> 90's grunge dudes


k-way and windbreaker jackets look slightly different than some good ol flannel looking shirts


----------



## vadsy

Wardo said:


> Dude looks like he came damn close to thinking about something for the first time in his life...lol


like how hot he is,,. which is probably why the shirt is off and around his waist


----------



## Wardo

... lol


----------



## cheezyridr

Wardo said:


> Dude looks like he came damn close to thinking about something for the first time in his life...lol


----------



## Diablo

vadsy said:


> it once was?


yup...when I was a kid...it saved me from a ton of embarrassment when in Gr4 or 5, my pants split at recess...I tied my jacket around my waits so no one could see.


----------



## Diablo

jdto said:


>


lol its right up there with bolo ties and shit kicker boots with a suit.
fine if youre a character in a Tarantino movie, but no style points in the real world.


----------



## Diablo

5 pages in and noones mentioned Crocs yet.


----------



## butterknucket

I saw camo Crocs at Walmart a while ago.


----------



## Guest

I have 'em for the back yard.

My prototype patio guitar chair.


----------



## cboutilier

Diablo said:


> lol its right up there with bolo ties and shit kicker boots with a suit.
> fine if youre a character in a Tarantino movie, but no style points in the real world.


I wear cowboy boots with my fancy clothes all the time


----------



## jdto

If your fancy clothes are jeans, that’s fine.



But anyway, whatever you wear, just own it and it’ll be fine. I like some pretty eclectic wardrobe items, but I wear them because I like them and I feel I pull them off. I probably look like an asshole, but I like it, so thst’s fine with me. When I was 22, I had a “vintage” pair of polyester blue plaid bell bottoms. I used to wear them out to bars and clubs and probably picked up a dozen women because of “The Pants”. They were hideous, but they worked for me because I liked them and wore them with confidence.


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> I saw camo Crocs at Walmart a while ago.


must not have been very good camo...


----------



## Wardo

cboutilier said:


> I wear cowboy boots with my fancy clothes all the time


Same here; suit pretty much every day, boots and a Texas Flag belt buckle in a mercenary profession that sometimes seems like a Tarantino movie ... lol


----------



## Diablo

Wardo said:


> Same here; suit pretty much every day, boots and a Texas Flag belt buckle in a mercenary profession that sometimes seems like a Tarantino movie ... lol


you sir, are a man that I'm sure everyone remembers when they've met you.


----------



## Diablo

cboutilier said:


> I wear cowboy boots with my fancy clothes all the time


its different when a hipster does it vs when someone from an older generation does it.
because ironic.


----------



## Wardo

Diablo said:


> you sir, are a man that I'm sure everyone remembers when they've met you.


Long as they remember to pay my invoices that’s all I care about ... lol


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> I have 'em for the back yard.
> 
> My prototype patio guitar chair.
> 
> View attachment 207065


I got a new office chair a few months ago and intentionally left the arms off so I can play guitar in it.


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


> I got a new office chair a few months ago and intentionally left the arms off so I can play guitar in it.


With or without the Tilley?


----------



## Doug B

I wonder what people would think of those hats if they were called Clint Eastwood hats instead of Tilley hats?
Hmmm...


----------



## Doug B

butterknucket said:


> I got a new office chair a few months ago and intentionally left the arms off so I can play guitar in it.


I did the same thing with my computer chair-I only have the left arm installed on the chair so that I can play sitting down if I want.


----------



## cboutilier

Diablo said:


> its different when a hipster does it vs when someone from an older generation does it.
> because ironic.


I'm only 26


----------



## Wardo

Doug B said:


> I wonder what people would think of those hats if they were called Clint Eastwood hats instead of Tilley hats?
> Hmmm...


Ok question but I don’t think it matters; it’s about who you are and not about adopting some other persona.


----------



## Wardo

cboutilier said:


> I'm only 26


When I was about that age some 20 year old girl in a bar told me that I was old. So you might as well sign up for the nursing home now because it’s all down hill from here on in ... lol


----------



## cboutilier

Wardo said:


> When I was about that age some 20 year old girl in a bar told me that I was old. So you might as well sign up for the nursing home now because it’s all down hill from here on in ... lol


Oh I know. I'm probably 30% gray now. I had a couple of junior high students think I was 40 this year.


----------



## butterknucket

I"m amazed this is at six pages.


----------



## Wardo

cboutilier said:


> Oh I know. I'm probably 30% gray now. I had a couple of junior high students think I was 40 this year.


Mine started about 28 and was white maybe 10 years later. Didn’t bother me too much I figure it can go whatever the fuck color it wants long as it don’t fall out ... lol


----------



## cboutilier

Wardo said:


> Mine started about 28 and was white maybe 10 years later. Didn’t bother me too much I figure it can go whatever the fuck color it wants long as it don’t fall out ... lol


I didn't care, until my beard started to go.


----------



## Wardo

cboutilier said:


> I didn't care, until my beard started to go.


Yeah, it’s a package deal just stay away from Tilley hats ... lol


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> I"m amazed this is at six pages.


agreed, I remember when this place was about guitars and gear,. those were the days.


----------



## jdto

vadsy said:


> agreed, I remember when this place was about guitars and gear,. those were the days.


Oh come now. When has it ever really been about anything other than Tilley hats and cargo shorts?


----------



## Wardo

vadsy said:


> I remember when this place was about guitars and gear,. those were the days.


Gitars, guns and trucks and I’m ridin with lady luck.


----------



## vadsy

jdto said:


> Oh come now. When has it ever really been about anything other than Tilley hats and cargo shorts?


agreed, now let’s Thelma and Louise this thread, you in?


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> agreed, now let’s Thelma and Louise this thread, you in?


----------



## Doug B

Wardo said:


> Ok question but I don’t think it matters; it’s about who you are and not about adopting some other persona.


I know that, and you know that, but some are concerned about having the 'right' lifestyle, not in having a well lived life.


----------



## Doug B

Wardo said:


> Gitars, guns and trucks and I’m ridin with lady luck.


Don't forget: lawyers, guns and money.


----------



## Wardo

Doug B said:


> Don't forget: lawyers, guns and money.


Good song.

Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner is another one.


----------



## Wardo

Doug B said:


> I know that, and you know that, but some are concerned about having the 'right' lifestyle, not in having a well lived life.


Their main problem is not being someone else ... lol


----------



## Scotty

Diablo said:


> I think you get a pass with a Tilley if you’re fishing.


That’s the only time I wear a tilly style hat, but only if river wading or canoeing. In the boat or wind it’s useless. The one I inherited got traded in for this, though mine has a mesh band around it. https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/redhead-distressed-outback-hat-for-men
Most of the time I just use a ball cap. Not as good for UV protection though.


----------



## Diablo

Hats with ear flaps (either the baseball style ones, or winter ones) might be even worse than tilleys.









Although when it gets real cold, you prob don’t care how you look.

As much as I’m making fun of everyone else, I confess, when I’m clearing the snow, I wear one of those Russian hats with the ear flaps that fold down (ushanka).


----------



## Doug B

Wardo said:


> Good song.
> 
> Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner is another one.


Or Werewolves of London. "He'lll rip your lungs out Jim! Awooooo! Lol!


----------



## Doug B

They get these hats from the French Foreign Legion. Looks like a baseball hat with a dishcloth around it!





Diablo said:


> Hats with ear flaps (either the baseball style ones, or winter ones) might be even worse than tilleys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although when it gets real cold, you prob don’t care how you look.
> 
> As much as I’m making fun of everyone else, I confess, when I’m clearing the snow, I wear one of those Russian hats with the ear flaps that fold down (ushanka).


----------



## TheYanChamp

I saw some leather top hats at a hat store in the mall a while ago. If I hadn't just spent $550 on a pedal the same day, it probably would have came home with me. Talk about instant Slash. They also had some shorter Lemmy from motorhead styles that were pretty bad ass. But really I couldn't pull it off and would look like a total tool.


----------



## butterknucket

TheYanChamp said:


> I saw some leather top hats at a hat store in the mall a while ago. If I hadn't just spent $550 on a pedal the same day, it probably would have came home with me. Talk about instant Slash. They also had some shorter Lemmy from motorhead styles that were pretty bad ass. But really I couldn't pull it off and would look like a total tool.


$550 for a pedal?


----------



## LanceT

butterknucket said:


> $550 for a pedal?


Tilley.


----------



## High/Deaf

Diablo said:


> Although when it gets real cold, you prob don’t care how you look.
> 
> As much as I’m making fun of everyone else, I confess, when I’m clearing the snow, I wear one of those Russian hats with the ear flaps that fold down


Same here. Back when I had to deal with real winter weather (-20 or worse), I didn't care what I wore on my head. Or my hands. Or my feet. It was about survival and not fashion. And, as I recall, that stuff was like a flowery shirt in Hawaii - pretty soon everyone was doin' it, no matter how much they said they just wouldn't.

But that reminds me: when did toques become a fashion statement? I tolerated the itch of a good wool toque when it was required, but when I see guys wearing them under stage lights inside a building that is at least room temperature, I just don't comprehend.




> (ushanka).


gesundheit


----------



## Guest

Diablo said:


> I wear one of those Russian hats with the ear flaps that fold down


I have two of those.
One's rabbit which can get a bit too warm. I rarely wear that.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> But that reminds me: when did toques become a fashion statement?


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> But that reminds me: when did toques become a fashion statement? I tolerated the itch of a good wool toque when it was required, but when I see guys wearing them under stage lights inside a building that is at least room temperature, I just don't comprehend.


times are a changin, ...with the planet undergoing global warming and cooling, not to mention the constant threat of nuclear winter, you always have to be ready with a toque or possibly a scarf. tilley hats and zip-away cargo pants just don't cut it anymore


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> times are a changin, ...with the planet undergoing global warming and cooling, not to mention the constant threat of nuclear winter, you always have to be ready with a toque or possibly a scarf. tilley hats and zip-away cargo pants just don't cut it anymore


Don't forget the Crocs.


----------



## cboutilier

butterknucket said:


> Don't forget the Crocs.


And insulated winter Crocs


----------



## butterknucket

cboutilier said:


> And insulated winter Crocs


That's sassy!


----------



## cboutilier

butterknucket said:


> That's sassy!


Dad has a pair for smoking on the deck in the winter.


----------



## butterknucket

cboutilier said:


> Dad has a pair for smoking on the deck in the winter.


They look comfy. I've never actually tried a pair on before.


----------



## vadsy

crocs are for kids. if you're a grown man get yourself a pair of these to go along with your socks and sweatpants










sassy and classy!


----------



## cboutilier

butterknucket said:


> They look comfy. I've never actually tried a pair on before.


They are stupid comfy.


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> crocs are for kids. if you're a grown man get yourself a pair of these to go along with your socks and sweatpants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sassy and classy!


I have a pair of those that I did a little repair work on with Crazy Glue the other day.


----------



## marcos

butterknucket said:


> They look comfy. I've never actually tried a pair on before.


I got a pair in they are nice and comfy. I dont however have a Tilley hat but my brother wears one when fishing


----------



## vadsy

you know what else is missing from this convo? ugg boots! 
any of you guys like to put on your special ladies varsity volleyball sweatpants from back in the day and her ugg boots? you know the pants I'm talking about, the ones that say "juicy" or "becky" across the ass end. put that stuff on and jump into your VW golf/rabbit/eos and head down to your local jugo juice for a cleansing wheat grass smoothie


----------



## cboutilier

vadsy said:


> you know what else is missing from this convo? ugg boots!
> any of you guys like to put on your special ladies varsity volleyball sweatpants from back in the day and her ugg boots? you know the pants I'm talking about, the ones that say "juicy" or "becky" across the ass end. put that stuff on and jump into your VW golf/rabbit/eos and head down to your local jugo juice for a cleansing wheat grass smoothie


I used to be the announcer for a university varsity volleyball team. What a gig!


----------



## High/Deaf

cboutilier said:


> And insulated winter Crocs


If you can't find those, I"m sure NukNuuk's will get you in the ballpark .....


----------



## vadsy

cboutilier said:


> I used to be the announcer for a university varsity volleyball team. What a gig!


I still am, not in any official form and they often ask me to leave the premises but I do my best to get the job done no matter what legal or physical action I am threatened with


----------



## butterknucket

High/Deaf said:


> If you can't find those, I"m sure NukNuuk's will get you in the ballpark .....
> 
> View attachment 207865


I have those and they're great slippers.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## pipestone62

Yes


----------



## Diablo

Sometimes I think if being old means thinking this generation is going in the wrong direction, then sign me up:
Does Lil Tay have a Twitter account? - 22 Facts You Need To Know About ‘Money... - Capital XTRA

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998695026044690438


181K views
0:04 / 0:15


----------



## Robert1950

Ancestor of the Tilley Hat ????


----------



## cboutilier

Robert1950 said:


> Ancestor of the Tilley Hat ????


Looks a lot like my fold up hat


----------



## High/Deaf

Diablo said:


> Sometimes I think if being old means thinking this generation is going in the wrong direction, then sign me up:
> Does Lil Tay have a Twitter account? - 22 Facts You Need To Know About ‘Money... - Capital XTRA
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998695026044690438



Got her mom fired. But I guess that doesn't matter because mommy-dearest will just make a living off her daughter while trashing any future her daughter may have had. Is this what happens if you take the Jackson family type scenario to it's logical conclusion? Hmmmmmm............


Lil Tay’s Videos Got Her Mom Fired From Her Real Estate Job


----------



## Troy Sussums

Wardo said:


> I always associate them with elderly people.
> 
> Maybe I’m wrong about but I wouldn’t wear one.
> 
> Hard to beat a fur felt Stetson cattle hat in my opinion. You can wear them with anything including a business suit.


Sorry, their old cowpoke but I hate to break it to you a Tilley beats your Stetson hands down little man, they are guaranteed and warrantied for life. if you get them wet they get harder and they will float. Usually, a cowboy hat can cost you around $100 to $200 and is in nowhere near the quality of a Tilley hat try again but good try though! LMAO


----------



## oldjoat

but no matter how you wear a Tilley , you still look like a ( insert chosen words here ) 

the kind the bear sh&ts in the woods and leaves the hat on top of .
only seen in the city with socks and crocs on. short pants and bony knees. ( and that's the women )

where as a Stetson actually serves a function and looks decent.


----------



## Wardo

Troy Sussums said:


> Sorry, their old cowpoke but I hate to break it to you a Tilley beats your Stetson hands down little man, they are guaranteed and warrantied for life. if you get them wet they get harder and they will float. Usually, a cowboy hat can cost you around $100 to $200 and is in nowhere near the quality of a Tilley hat try again but good try though! LMAO


Your own words make you appear ridiculous so I don't think I need to respond; you've done a good job by yourself.


----------



## Moosehead

No it doesn't mean im old. It means you vision is skewed, get some thicker glasses old man! Love my Tilley! 

I think it speaks to those who appreciate a durable and historic product that hasn't changed much over the years and will last a lifetime. Went to the local L&M for the boxing day sale and got into a convo with a salesman as I saw him playing with his new opinel. He was in love with it and I told him about mine in the car and how it hasnt changed much over the last 150 years. One of the best knives in the world. If it aint broke...

cowboys hats are just functional to a point but you can hop right back on your horse and go back to the farm. 

Tilley is the true outdoorsmans hat.


----------



## Wardo

Moosehead said:


> ... go back to the farm ...


I would do that in a Texas heartbeat but it ain't in the cards...lol

As for hats, who cares, wear what you want.


----------



## reckless toboggan

It doesn't not mean you aren't young.


----------



## GuitarT

Wardo said:


> Your own words make you appear ridiculous so I don't think I need to respond; you've done a good job by yourself.


I think he looks pretty good.


----------



## Steadfastly

I used to have a nice felt dressy cowboy hat. I kept it on the top shelf of our entrance closet. We sold that house but before putting it on the market, I did some renovations which included a larger closet in our bedroom which backed onto the wall of the entrance closet. To open up the wall, I cut through it with my sawzall, forgetting my hat was on the shelf on the other side of the wall. Too late, I remembered it was there. Taking it down off the shelf, it now had a perfect cut in the front brim from the crown of the hat to the outside of the brim.


----------



## Wardo

Steadfastly said:


> .. To open up the wall, I cut through it with my sawzall, forgetting my hat was on the shelf on the other side of the wall. Too late, I remembered it was there. Taking it down off the shelf, it now had a perfect cut in the front brim from the crown of the hat to the outside of the brim.


If you want to cut the house in half you need to put your hat on.


----------



## jb welder

Nobody signs up for a forum to revive a hat thread that is more than a year old, and insults an established member in their first post.
Unless they're a spammer and are going to drop the load in their next post, or add it to the first post later.


Troy Sussums said:


> Sorry, their old cowpoke but I hate to break it to you a Tilley beats your Stetson hands down little man, they are guaranteed and warrantied for life. if you get them wet they get harder and they will float. Usually, a cowboy hat can cost you around $100 to $200 and is in nowhere near the quality of a Tilley hat try again but good try though! LMAO


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, that was kinda strange first post ... lol


----------



## jb welder

Some other (or maybe same) spammer revived the old 'beard softener' thread earlier this week. They were very clever and inserted the spam link in a quote of some other members previous post.


----------



## Wardo

Beard softeners and Tilley hats might be the federal government.


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> Beard softeners and Tilley hats might be the federal government.


As someone said, they wear crocs with socks. Say, wasn't there a picture like that not that long ago? That being said, the only time I wear a hat is under my motorcycle helmet or when it's really cold 'cause I'm follicley challenged now.
When tilley hats get to be as old as stetsons then they might be wearable.


----------



## cheezyridr

i wish i had the kind of head to wear a cowboy hat. i think they are soooo cool looking. unfortunately, i look hilarious wearing them because my head is so small. i have the same trouble with hard hats, even though they never look cool on anyone. they look worse on me though. hahahaha


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I bought my first one way way back when he was making them in his basement and advertising them in a few magazines. I actually still have that one. I would say that's 30+ years ago. I have a few more now. That original one has traveled all over the world with me, wherever I have gone and is the ultimate hat for being on the water. You can soak them down and they are great to wear in the blazing sun to keep your noodle cool. You can't get that original one anymore. Like everything else, cost was a factor and they just don't make them with the heavy material anymore.

The new models and the whole clothing line are more about fashion now then what the original was indented for. It was a sailing hat.


----------



## butterknucket

I had no plans for resurrecting this thread, but it looks like someone else did.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> As someone said, they wear crocs with socks. Say, wasn't there a picture like that not that long ago? That being said, the only time I wear a hat is under my motorcycle helmet or when it's really cold 'cause I'm follicley challenged now.
> When tilley hats get to be as old as stetsons then they might be wearable.


Hmm crocks with socks or a long scraggly beard.

Either could be interpreted as “I no longer give a shit”, or at least “I don’t give a shit at this particular moment”.

Depends a lot on your tastes.

I don’t like hats. I find they interfere with my peripheral vision and are distracting to me.


----------



## Lincoln

I never owned a Tilley hat, never dyed my hair, never softened my beard.


----------



## oldjoat

can always spot the gentrified city slickers at auctions ... 
tilley hat , crocs and short pants 

they usually pay more for an item than it cost "new" from the store originally. 
auctioneers LOVE 'em ...


----------



## Robert1950

The Man in the Tilley Hat. Sounds like a character in book or movie to whom something massively frustrating or embarrassing always happens.


----------



## oldjoat

or nothing ever happens ... 
which is why he's wearing the hat , hoping something will.


----------



## Electraglide

What ever you say about a tilley hat it just won't hold water.


----------



## oldjoat

it just covers the soft mellon beneath it ...


----------



## butterknucket

Oh yes, Tilley.


----------



## Wardo

Two years later; how ya'll doing ... lol


----------



## Kerry Brown

I have two. One I’ve had for around twenty years. It’s my rain hat. The other was my father’s golfing hat which I got when he passed. I wear every morning while I’m out for a walk. I wish I would have started wearing them much earlier in life. I’m going for another chunk of skin cancer removal Tuesday.


----------



## butterknucket

Kerry Brown said:


> I have two. One I’ve had for around twenty years. It’s my rain hat. The other was my father’s golfing hat which I got when he passed. I wear every morning while I’m out for a walk. I wish I would have started wearing them much earlier in life. I’m going for another chunk of skin cancer removal Tuesday.


Sorry to hear. Be safe and well. 

I'm trying to be more proactive with protecting myself now. Is it just me or is the sun hotter and brighter now than it used to be?


----------



## Kerry Brown

butterknucket said:


> Sorry to hear. Be safe and well.
> 
> I'm trying to be more proactive with protecting myself now. Is it just me or is the sun hotter and brighter now than it used to be?


Apparently in a billion years or so the sun will be hot enough to extinguish life as we know it.





__





"Is the Sun getting hotter? If so, why? Will Earth eventually become too hot for life?" | Planetarium | University of Southern Maine







usm.maine.edu


----------



## Tone Chaser

Up until 45 years ago I wore my Stetson Ranger western almost everywhere. I wore it during a bad weather week of camping. It poured nonstop for near a week. That much rain, and some drunken, inconsiderate friend sleeping on it, ruined it. It actually shrunk and lost it’s shape. Never saw that happen in the old cowboy movies. I tried getting it stretched and blocked. It came back like the kind of hat President LBJ wore. Not even close to what it was supposed to be, and still way too small. Those hats seemed to take abuse in the movies. I won’t spend that kind of money again on a higher end cowboy hat, and I won’t wear a cheap one.

I picked up a Tilley maybe 30 years ago for being outdoors, camping, hiking, canoeing, etc with the kids. It was one of the first, lighter weight, waterproof, or is it considered storm proof ones. It has been everywhere, and well travelled. The brass around the vent holes are now corroded, and it isn’t as water resistant as it used to be. It starts to leak in a downpour, pretty quick. It was a good hat.

I contacted the company and they would send me a new one if I send mine back. I have it well broken in, and actually looks OK on me.

I wonder if Stetson would do that kind of thing. It is in the original box somewhere, if the wife didn’t toss it out.


----------



## laristotle

I have a couple. A Stetson fedora from my wife's uncle and my FiL's, too-big-for-me, Croc Dundee hat.


----------



## Chito

When this tilley hat discussion started and being that I love hats (I have a LOT) and realized I don't have one, I decided to get it online. Well when it got here it was small. I didn't realize that their sizing is smaller than the usual hat sizing. Wife saw it and said, well that should fit me. LOL So it ended up with her. But now you guys have resurrected this thread again, I'm planning on getting one maybe this afternoon LMAO. I'm going to a store and check it out first before I buy it.


----------



## Wardo

Tone Chaser said:


> I wore it during a bad weather week of camping. It poured nonstop for near a week. That much rain, and some drunken, inconsiderate friend sleeping on it, ruined it. It actually shrunk and lost it’s shape.


Do you know if your hat was wool felt or fur felt. 

Wool felt will always be a problem if it gets wet; they can shrink down a size or two and go out of shape if they shrink more in one area than another once they've dried. 

Fur felt will usually survive being soaked completely; not shrink much if at all and as they dry you can reshape them easily. You, can even soak grease out of them in a bucket of Coleman Fuel.

I still have fur felt hats from 20 years ago that I've worn at races when I've been out in the rain all day. They got as wet as they possibly could and soaked right through; lost shape but always came back - stuck them on top of a lamp shade with the light on and re-shaped them as they dried.


----------



## Tone Chaser

@Wardo, having that happen to my hat is still a low point in my life that I can't let go of. It kind of defined my outlook on life back then, trying to have it all. I not only looked damn good in that hat, I felt good wearing that hat. We travelled Canada and the USA together. Ski hills, race tracks, rodeo, wrestling, bars, cars, and guitars. 

I met my wife with that hat. I said and did things with that hat, I wouldn't say or do today. Maybe that Tilley hat does make me old.


----------



## Wardo

Tone Chaser said:


> .... having that happen to my hat is still a low point in my life that I can't let go of. It kind of defined my outlook on life back then, trying to have it all. I not only looked damn good in that hat, I felt good wearing that hat. We travelled Canada and the USA together. Ski hills, race tracks, rodeo, wrestling, bars, cars, and guitars.
> 
> I met my wife with that hat. I said and did things with that hat, I wouldn't say or do today. Maybe that Tilley hat does make me old.


Yeah, you can’t count the miles until you live them and you can’t turn the circles of the sun.

I was just wondering if it was wool or fur felt which might explain why it got messed up. I think I have about a dozen Stetsons probably lost a few along the way ... lol but I find that they last forever.


----------



## Tone Chaser

@Wardo, I asked and paid for fur felt. Bought it at some big shop in Calgary.


----------



## Wardo

I bought a couple of Stetsons from Riley McCormick in Calgary.


----------



## bolero

I had a Tilley hat in the '80's, it shrunk on me after a canoe trip

otherwise I liked the thing. but it got turfed


----------

